# Searching for Bob the Cob



## megamacs24 (25 January 2017)

I'm looking for my horse bob he was 16..3 clydsdale shire cob all white with a brown patch on his belly just in front of his flanks on both sides brown over his eyes which were blue and white over the rest of his nose. I had him in 2001 he was 5 he was sold to a guy called simon Mitchell over Cressing temple in Essex. He'd be 20 ish by now he did have sarcoid's on his front leg. Lovely gentle giant. Just curious as to what happened to him and if he is still going he was my first horse and a girl never forgets their first horse. Any info good or bad welcome I do have pictures of him.


----------

